# Help: Error code P2002



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Is it possible the outlet pipe is cracked?



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10074312-0699.pdf











Intercooler Outlet Pipe (Cruze Gen1)


OEM intercooler pipe that runs from the intercooler to the back of the engine and connects at the throttle body. This is a common failure item in the Gen1 Chevy Cruze Diesel. This pipe can crack ca...



www.idparts.com


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

I didn't see any cracks in the inlet pipe I got, or the outlet pipe I didn't replace. I just sprayed brake cleaner on them with the engine running and rpms did not change.


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

Here is a video of a dashboard showing my DPF pressure, DPF pressure due to soot, DPF pressure corrected, engine speed and vehicle speed. By looking at this data does anything stand out to you guys or, give any ideas what would throw the P2002 code?


----------

